# 'Think it belongs to "other"



## igorn (Jun 16, 2002)

The frame, fork, stem and seatpost are new. I just want to see how it rides prior to ordering any groupset, so I build it with "whatever parts I had". I bought this frame from local bike manufacturer as a bare blue (it was very cheap so I couldn't refuse the deal) and applied these decals by myself. I did the same for fork as well. The frame is Taiwaneese made (it is made by Merida) from 7075 Al with aero tubing. There was snow here in Belgrade when I finally finished building, but couple days after that, wheater changed and I was able to ride it. I could only report that I did not find any significant difference between this bike and my alluminium Bianchi. 
Now I have to decide what groupset to buy.

Igor.


----------

